# [solved]Lautstärke von MPlayer und Audacious immer verstellt

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

wenn ich in MPlayer oder Audacious die Lautstärke verändere, verändert sich auch der PCM-Regler in Aumix, wodurch die komplette Systemlautstärke verändert wird. Es ist besonders nervig, wenn man dann wieder nachjustieren muss. Bei VLC ist es nicht so, dass Systemregler beeinflusst werden. Hier kann ich lauter und leiser drehen, ohne die Systemlautstärke zu beeinflussen. 

Kann ich MPlayer und Audacious auch irgendwie dazu bringen, nicht die Systemlautstärke zu beeinflussen?

Ich benutze nur ALSA und keinen Soundwrapper.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

das Problem hatte ich auch. Stelle einfach bei beiden Programmen auf Softwaremixer um, dann beeinflussen die Proggies nicht mehr den Mixer von ALSA...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

danke. Im Prinzip hat es geklappt, nur MPlayer (nicht GMplayer) ist etwas zickig. Der gewünschte Effekt würde zwar auftreten, wenn ich mplayer -softvol file angebe, aber wie kann ich die Option softvol ins Config-File setzen, sodass mplayer immer damit startet?

Verwunderlicherweise gibt es /etc/mplayer.conf und /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf

In /etc/mplayer.conf ändert sich beim Sachverhalt nichts, sobald ich die Mixer-Settings ändere, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf hat es schon einen Effekt. Kommentiere ich die Mixer-Settings aus, und lasse /dev/mixer stehen oder versuche andere Angaben wie softvol, tritt zwar der gewünschte Effekt ein, aber ich bekomme beim Lauter- und Leiserdrehen in der Konsole lauter Fehlermeldungen:

```
[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Einfügen von /dev/mixer: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Einfügen von /dev/mixer: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Einfügen von /dev/mixer: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Einfügen von /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
```

Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich /dev/mixer nicht habe, aber will es ja auch nicht verwenden, sondern nur eine Art Softwaremixer benutzen.

Gebe ich softvol oder sonst irgendwas an, kommen die gleichen Fehlermeldungen, nur eben mit der aktuellen Angabe anstatt mit /dev/mixer. 

Was kann ich tun, damit es fehlerfrei abläuft?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> Verwunderlicherweise gibt es /etc/mplayer.conf und /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf 
> 
> In /etc/mplayer.conf ändert sich beim Sachverhalt nichts, sobald ich die Mixer-Settings ändere, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf hat es schon einen Effekt.

 

/etc/mplayer.conf wird nicht mehr verwendet soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, die datei ist nach /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf  umgezogen

----------

## psyqil

```
echo "softvol=1" >> /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, so klappt es.

----------

